# Fly Rod



## yak_commander (May 14, 2014)

I am looking in to gettig a fly rod for some redfish but I am totally new to fly fishing. What type of fly rod and gear would I need just to get started. The less money the better. Therefore if I dont like it I will not have spent to much money trying it out. With that being said I want something that is good enough to do its job. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Yak, I have a TFO Professional Series II nine foot rod in a nine weight including a hard rod/travel case. It is a medium action fly rod which is easier to learn to cast than a fast action rod. I also have a 9wt. weight forward floating line ( Rio Redfish series ) and a Redington adjustable drag fly reel. I will sell the complete outfit for $175.00 ( about $ 300.00 new). It has literally only been used a handful of times. I am selling because of a GREAT gift certificate I got to a local fly fish shop here at home. If interested you can call me @ 225-921-9192. I will be back in Pensacola for both the 4th and Blue Angels weekends if you are interested. This is a great outfit for reds, specks and spanish mackerel.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

that is a good deal right there:yes:


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

that does seem to be a good price. .....I would recommend a 7wt up to a 9wt. There are lots of pretty good cheap rods out there anymore. You might even consider a Eagle Claw glass rod. Glass will survive more abusive handling and these can be had for around $30. A SA wf line at WalMart will more than do the job for a beginner or intermediate. A Okuma SLV reel for less than $50 and you are ready to do battle. That is about as cheap as you can get into it with a very functional rig. :thumbsup:

Whether you buy a $600 reel or a $50 Okuma a good warm water rinsing or washing is needed after being exposed to the salt. So be advised.


----------



## yak_commander (May 14, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

You won't like it.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

lsucole said:


> Yak, I have a TFO Professional Series II nine foot rod in a nine weight including a hard rod/travel case. It is a medium action fly rod which is easier to learn to cast than a fast action rod. I also have a 9wt. weight forward floating line ( Rio Redfish series ) and a Redington adjustable drag fly reel. I will sell the complete outfit for $175.00 ( about $ 300.00 new). It has literally only been used a handful of times. I am selling because of a GREAT gift certificate I got to a local fly fish shop here at home. If interested you can call me @ 225-921-9192. I will be back in Pensacola for both the 4th and Blue Angels weekends if you are interested. This is a great outfit for reds, specks and spanish mackerel.


 Dang ... that is a sweet deal.


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

FurBurger said:


> You won't like it.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Yaks and flypoles are a tough combination to start with.*

Learn to cast and catch fish on a fly rod before attempting yak fly fishing. I've seen way too many folks give up. Learn to cast standing and sitting.

I've been fly fishing for 65 years and still have problems with boat and current. Yaks make it harder. I suppose a Hobie would be easier but more for line to tangle around. It would free up hands a bit though.

Please don't start out with a yak, a fly rod and a Clouser. That is an absolute recipe for failure. Fish with a small Deciever or, better yet, a Cockroach. Weedless or inverse tied is best. Floating line is a must for beginners.

A modern used rod or a cheaper rod is the best way to find out if you are gonna like flyfishing. Academy has Clearwater rods for around $40. I have a 5 wt that I absolutely love but, for your situation, I'd opt for an 8 wt. Whatever reel you choose will be ffine. Consider a plastic (graphite) reel. Chose a line one weight size over what your rod calls for.

Let me know what you get and what you want to fish for and I'll make you a furled leader and tie a killer fly for you.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

CaptKen has given you a lot of good advise. Big ole heavy clousers are hard to cast. Smaller ones with bead chain eyes are much easier but there are other flies that are better for learning. Big bushy flies are not easy to cast either. Smaller streamlined flies are best. Sinking lines are more difficult to pick up for the back cast unless you retrieve all of the line.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I agree a sink line can be a pain, but you don't need to retrieve all of your line, how would you then make the next cast w/out some line out the tip to load that rod? I retrieve all but say the last 15'-20' then make a roll cast rapid enough to get the fly line back on top of the water then with one maybe two back cast you're ready throw another cast. This is the same way I fish a f-line.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I am sorry for that misleading statement. I thought that most of the readers would understand that some line needs to be left outside the rod tip to make another cast. My bad.


----------

